# ELAVIL for NAUSEA



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

Has anyone heard of this. I am off the Prozac and my doc wants me on this.I lost 8 lbs in one month on Prozac.


----------



## honichou (Jun 30, 2002)

Yes, Prozac can kill your appetitie. Elavil will make you hungry. I don't know about using it for nausea. Steven


----------



## gasbob (Dec 4, 2001)

I think it might make your nausea worse. Elavil will slow things down, and may delay gastric emptying.IMO, it is not your best choice. Bob


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

It could do either. Supposed to have analgesic properties, though, if pain is a problem for ya. A doctor suggested it as an option for me awhile back, but I shouldn't take it due to its anti-cholinergic effects. Remeron has this effect, and it slowed my gut down even more. Glad to be off. Were you underweight already?


----------

